# 8th Grade Girls Volleyball C&C Welcome



## CMfromIL (Feb 22, 2012)

8th grade is much faster than 6th!  The coach asked me to take some pictures of the 8th grade girls team so I gave it a shot.  Took me nearly an entire match to get used to the much faster gameplay.  

Here are some images:

1.  Reach







2. Serves Up






3.  Oh no!  (Ball had been hit by other team, hit net, then 'crawled up' the edge and dropped over for a point.)






4.  Eye on the ball






5.  Served again






6.  In the net






7.  Shot I wish had been better.  Normally don't take to many pictures of the opposing teams.  This was a very hurried shot as she ran to the sidelines to get a return volley.  I like the shot for some reason though, but wish I had gotten more of the girl.  She was very close, maybe 8' from the lens.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 23, 2012)

Again, good composition


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 23, 2012)

What aperture are you shooting at? The only one that seems correctly focused is the second? Other than the focus (which is a b1tch with volleyball) you are doing awesome. I think I have told you before-volleyball kicks my ___!


----------



## jake337 (Feb 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> What aperture are you shooting at? The only one that seems correctly focused is the second? Other than the focus (which is a b1tch with volleyball) you are doing awesome. I think I have told you before-volleyball kicks my ___!



Yup, nikon developed the nikkor 200mm f2 specifically for volleyball I believe.


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> What aperture are you shooting at? The only one that seems correctly focused is the second? Other than the focus (which is a b1tch with volleyball) you are doing awesome. I think I have told you before-volleyball kicks my ___!



I've been screwing around with f/2.8-f/4.0 with the canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS II. I wanted to use the f/2.8-f/3.5 range to lower my ISO. However, now I'm struggling with a very, very shallow DOF. Grrrrrrrr. I'll probably bump the f/ to around 5.6 or so, crank up the ISO to 6400 and let it rip.

The lens is perfect. I think it's operator error at this point. But considering this shoot was literally the 2nd time I went out with the lens I'm still learning. Thanks for the comments.

#1 the lens decided to focus on the girl on the far left.  Leaving the shooter OOF!

#4 I don't know where it was grabbing, but this could have been a really great shot.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 23, 2012)

If you have a well lit gym you'll be great at 6400. Just make sure you don't stick to 6400 even if your images are slightly dark. You are better off to bump up the ISO than to raise exposure/brightness in post. 
Make sure your shutter is adequate. Turn the IS OFF. It will cause some blur at a high shutter speed. 

I generally shoot at f/4 or so on an f/2.8 lens for sports-I am knee deep in basketball playoffs right now. Last night's game was in a pretty good gym. I opted for 12800 to give me a LITTLE bit of overexposure. I wasn't as overexposed as I'd like to be, but I was feeling like I was starting all over again too... I shot a whole game with the IS/OS on the other night and it was a MESS. I didn't even realize it was on. Newbie mistake. MAD? Totally ticked at myself for that one!


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting I always shot with IS on, even at fast shutter speeds. Will look into that. 

I agree volleyball in a b*tch to shoot. I think you did great for a second game.


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 23, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> Interesting I always shot with IS on, even at fast shutter speeds. Will look into that.
> 
> I agree volleyball in a b*tch to shoot. I think you did great for a second game.



Thanks, I should be more clear however.  It's probably my 10th game ever shooting with a DSLR.  2nd game with the 70-200.


----------



## AnnieHuley (Feb 29, 2012)

Freaking me out girl in photo two looks like I did in middle school...


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 29, 2012)

AnnieHuley said:


> Freaking me out girl in photo two looks like I did in middle school...



Lol!


----------

